# anna and b is my cat babu



## annab (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi to all ,I also want introduce my cat is name is babu, she is like most of you, american. with a bit of french.
2006 when arrived in my home ,she was 5month old









here is now


























these are his 2 sons. riccardino and blue puppet




bye bye for now
(anna)


----------



## eggshells (Nov 7, 2012)

This shot is great!


----------



## nikv (Nov 7, 2012)

I love those gorgeous copper eyes!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 7, 2012)

Adorable! :smitten:


----------



## Ruth (Nov 7, 2012)

What a neat kitty,  those big eyes are terrific!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 7, 2012)

Vraiment belle!!!!!!!!

Is she an Exotic Shorthair?


----------



## bcostello (Nov 7, 2012)

OMG! Those babies make me melt!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 7, 2012)

annab

I see you like all sort of cat effigies. I do too and here's one of my favorite.

A ceramic piece






And I do like your cat.


----------



## Hera (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome little kitties. That face is so cute it dosen't look real.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 7, 2012)

super cute!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2012)

They look very soft.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 7, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2012)

do they chew on coffee beans once in a while?


----------



## abax (Nov 10, 2012)

Lovely creatures and sooo mysterious...those amber eyes
have secrets. Judging from the noses, I assume there's
some Persian in there somewhere.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 10, 2012)

That is why I was thinking they are Exotic shorthair.


----------



## karategirl73 (Nov 11, 2012)

That is one of the cutest cats I've ever seen!! WOW!!


----------



## chrismende (Nov 11, 2012)

How utterly adorable!


----------



## chrismende (Nov 11, 2012)

By the way, do they have health problems due to their extreme facial shape? I have cats with the opposite extreme - the siamese, with super-elongated faces. I know that some siamese have nasal sinus infections that are very hard to treat due to the narrowing of the structures.


----------



## annab (Nov 13, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Vraiment belle!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is she an Exotic Shorthair?


 yes she is!


----------



## annab (Nov 13, 2012)

Shiva said:


> annab
> 
> I see you like all sort of cat effigies. I do too and here's one of my favorite.
> 
> ...



cool ,very sexy walk ,I love that


----------



## annab (Nov 13, 2012)

chrismende said:


> By the way, do they have health problems due to their extreme facial shape? I have cats with the opposite extreme - the siamese, with super-elongated faces. I know that some siamese have nasal sinus infections that are very hard to treat due to the narrowing of the structures.


hi chrismende ,no mine have no health problems,she is like a bull.
I think that when someone buy a kitten should buy it from best breeders, It's warrant of quality and good selection too,in my humble opinion,if cattery using strong and genetically health studs is much more better.
I think that a correct behavior is always a good thing too.
all the best anna


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely cute cat!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2012)

Essence of cat captured!


----------

